# Garnish for a pecan tart



## Texas rose (Jul 29, 2017)

does anyone have any ideas for a cool looking garnish for a pecan tart. I'm serving this as the dessert for an outdoor "farm to table" dinner. It is in September and the temp that day could be as high as 90 degrees or higher. So I'm thinking anything chocolate is a no go! Any ideas?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

If it's not too humid, you could always do caramelized sugar squiggles, or even pour the sugar thinly on a pan or silpat and break into shards. If you rub the pan with a tablespoon or two of rubbing alcohol before you pour it, it'll make a cool bubble texture. Just Google "Bubble Sugar". Or make various shapes with tuile batter. Whenever I have down time, I'll usually make tuile shapes for last minute pastry orders so I always have something. I store them in an airtight container with dessicant at the bottom. I rotate them in and out constantly so they never have a chance to get stale.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

citrus bourbon meringue kisses with a swirl


----------



## Texas rose (Jul 29, 2017)

Texas rose said:


> does anyone have any ideas for a cool looking garnish for a pecan tart. I'm serving this as the dessert for an outdoor "farm to table" dinner. It is in September and the temp that day could be as high as 90 degrees or higher. So I'm thinking anything chocolate is a no go! Any ideas?


Good suggestions, thanks


----------



## Texas rose (Jul 29, 2017)

cheflayne said:


> citrus bourbon meringue kisses with a swirl


Good idea, thanks


----------

